# blinking record light?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

my Directv R15 receiver record light is blinking an orange color, I tried the reset button but it still is blinking, I even tried unlugging the power cord but it still is blinking, what can I do to have the receiver working properly again?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's dead. Call DirecTV and request a replacement DVR. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping, or ~$50 for a service tech to setup a new one.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

would you know what model receiver that I be getting? do I have a choice in it? thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It will most likely be either an R15 or R16. You don't have a choice.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 9, 2005)

Replace the power supply.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sea bass said:


> Replace the power supply.


Not as easy as replacing a Tivo power supply. And it's most likely leased, so it can be replaced easily. No need to muck with the internals.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> It's dead. Call DirecTV and request a replacement DVR. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping, or ~$50 for a service tech to setup a new one.


should I call the customer service # or a different #? thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

1-800-DIRECTV. Follow the voice prompts.


----------

